# The Kobe animated gif 04-05 thread



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

All taken from different forums:














































:yes:

Someone find the one where he blocks Ray Allen


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Favorite in order-

1- Redd block
2- Howard dunk
3- Jazz dunk
4- Dr.J on the spurs
5- Miller block

This is starting to rival his highlights of 02-03 when he had those insane dunks on the Knicks, yarborugh and yao ming.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

is there ne other ones that arent kobe LOL


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Theoretic (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theoretic</b>!


That was one of the most incredible dunks I've ever seen. When I was watching it on TV, it looked like Kobe had disappeared. Then, all of a sudden he zooms in out of nowhere from the baseline and hammers it in with the reverse dunk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can anyone tell me when will defenders cut off the baseline? I mean it's one of the most basic principles taught in the game of basketball, yet Kobe has a new baseline dunk every single week. It's pretty unbelievable. Same move, different NBA defender.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

the baseline shake to crazy dunk is Kobes post shaq era trademark. I know this isnt important but i have to say Kobe is the top game dunker this season. He cud probaly take the dunk comp. Ive always wanted to see him do it after his rookie season but hes "too good"for it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Can anyone tell me when will defenders cut off the baseline? I mean it's one of the most basic principles taught in the game of basketball, yet Kobe has a new baseline dunk every single week. It's pretty unbelievable. Same move, different NBA defender.


I'll echo this statement. In high school this was one of those things that my coach preached constantly. You always force the ball inside where you have help. I would have thought NBA players especially would follow this rule because if they don't they end up on a poster, but I guess not.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!



WOW THAT IS ASOME!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I think his dunks this year eclipse what he did two years ago. He had 4-5 memorable dunks that year. He's had about 4-5 in the first two months this year.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I think his dunks this year eclipse what he did two years ago. He had 4-5 memorable dunks that year. He's had about 4-5 in the first two months this year.


Arguably the most explosive dunker this year?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Arguably the most explosive dunker this year?


I definitely thinks he gets the best crowd reactions. There's nothing better than watching him on the road, hearing him getting booed, and then all of a sudden he throws something down, and the booing just stops and is replaced by a collective *gasp*, followed by murmuring and chatter in the stands....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll echo this statement. In high school this was one of those things that my coach preached constantly. You always force the ball inside where you have help. I would have thought NBA players especially would follow this rule because if they don't they end up on a poster, but I guess not.


I think alot of times the defense is geared to force him baseline and give help with the bigs. But he gets there so quick the help can't come in time. I think people are underestimating his 1st step and ability to get to the basket. 

I think Kobe and lebron are the top 2 game dunkers right now. 

Kobe catches people by surprise more than anything, Lebron I'm sensing people are getting out of his way once he starts driving in on people. 

The best dunk on the baseline he's ever done has got to be the dunk on KG a couple years ago. That was nasty. 

His best dunk ever has got to be against the Wizards in the preseason when he crossed the guy over and just took off down the lane his heighth and extension were ridiculous plus the crossover was ill also. Just a great move followed by a dunk.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> His best dunk ever has got to be against the Wizards in the preseason when he crossed the guy over and just took off down the lane his heighth and extension were ridiculous plus the crossover was ill also. Just a great move followed by a dunk.


You mean the one where he dunked on Ben Wallace? I'd have to agree on that one.:yes:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I think Kobe's dunk over Josh Howard has gotta be a dunk of the year candidate, sooooo dirty.:no:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Kobe on Ben.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

owned


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

doug christie reverse..probaly the reason doug was traded


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Kobe on Ben.


Yes that dunk right there. Has there ever been a better move followed by a great dunk.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I saved all of them.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

Give credit where credit's due. The Kobe block on Redd GIF was created from one of the most respected members on Clublakers.com(see the signature after the dunk). Give props to CL.com the greatest lakers site in da world.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> Give credit where credit's due. The Kobe block on Redd GIF was created from one of the most respected members on Clublakers.com(see the signature after the dunk). Give props to CL.com the greatest lakers site in da world.


:| 

I've noticed you posted the same thread over at CL.


----------

